# Compensation for laundry ruined by resort washer?



## DebBrown (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm checking out later today so I need some quick advice.  I decided to wash a few things yesterday and there must have been some bleach residue in the unit washer.  The clothes are all ruined.  Can I expect compensation?  What is reasonable?

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. Having been single for more years than I'd care to mention and doing my laundry in laundromats, I have done it myself. Spotted jeans and T's are sooo attractive!

But that said, I'm trying to visualize how you explain that this is somehow the resort's fault? They provided the machine and possibly the soap, but have no responsibility for whoever used it before you and no way to get any compensation from them to pass to you. I have a feeling that there is no sign above the washer saying 'NO BLEACH!'

Sorry to say it, but I think you are SOL.

Let this be a lesson to those of us who use resort washers to run a rinse/spin cycle through them before we load them with good clothes.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 7, 2012)

Compensation?  You have to be kidding!

George


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 7, 2012)

I would agree with Jim.  Plus, I'll bet anything there is some kind of sign that says the resort is not responsible, blah, blah, blah -- use at your own risk.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2012)

I know what I'd do if I were on a BOD and there were similar complaints. So long washers, it was nice while it lasted.   J


----------



## Elan (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, it sucks, but it's not really the resort's responsibility.  They can't be expected to cleanse and re-certify the washers and dryers between uses, which is essentially the inference in expecting compensation.  

  I think you're best off to chalk this one up to experience and move on.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Have to agree - use at your own risk.  The resort / HOA cannot be expected to know what the last user(s) did to their equipment. If you're worried about "leftovers" in the washer then run a load without clothes first. It may not clear everything but that might help. Or wait til you get home to do the wash. 

I don't see any compensation due.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 7, 2012)

Really??  You don't think I have a reasonable expectation to be able to use the laundry appliances without ruining my clothes?  If it were as simple as running a rinse cycle before use, shouldn't housekeeping be doing this between guests?

I took my stained clothes down to the reception desk this morning.  They called security.  I filled out a claim form and the security guy took pictures of my clothes.  I was given profuse apologies and told that this happens occasionally, it was definitely not my fault and that someone would be contacting me.

I guess I'll see if they actually agree to any compensation.

Deb


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 7, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Really??  You don't think I have a reasonable expectation to be able to use the laundry appliances without ruining my clothes?



Reasonable expectation, yes.  Compensation, no.   But more power to you if you get something.

George


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow!  I didn't expect most to post "no compensation due".  I had an incident at our timeshare where clothes were stained when using the in unit washer and I was compensated a night's stay.

I'm in the minority here, but I agree with Deb that she should be compensated in some way.


----------



## theo (Apr 7, 2012)

*Very different...*



kjsgrammy said:


> Wow!  I didn't expect most to post "no compensation due".  I had an incident at our timeshare where clothes were stained when using the in unit washer and I was compensated a night's stay.
> 
> I'm in the minority here, but I agree with Deb that she should be compensated in some way.



I'm in the "you are SOL" group regarding actually being eligible for any cash compensation for clothing. Particularly on the day before check *out*, it would seem quite open to question just whose residual bleach may have been still sitting in that machine anyhow, but that's not my intended point...

With all due respect I would note that your having been "compensated" a night's stay was really *no skin off the resort's nose at all*. That's quite distinctly different from a resort having to consider "going to the hip" for a cash disbursement; your place (whatever and wherever it may have been) obviously had some vacant space to just let you use for an additional night --- a very easy (and entirely cost free) good PR move.


----------



## richardm (Apr 7, 2012)

theo said:


> I'm in the "you are SOL" group regarding actually being eligible for any cash compensation for clothing. Particularly on the day before check *out*, it would seem quite open to question just whose residual bleach may have been still sitting in that machine anyhow, but that's not my intended point...



I was thinking the same thing..      But perhaps it was a single night's stay???  Of course, then- why would she need to do laundry.. Hmmmmmmm....

DebBrown- sorry this happened to you, but I'm of the opinion that your hand needs to go back into your own pocket in this instance.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 7, 2012)

I do hope that they do compensate you in some way.  However, I do think it is a long shot.  I usually run a load of towels through before ever getting to clothes when on vacation.  I don't do it on purpose, but I can see now that it also prevents our clothes from possibly getting ruined.

If housekeeping were expected to run a washer cycle between each guest, that would use up a lot of water.  Plus, what if the previous guest never even used the washer...then running the rinse cycle would be even more a waste of money.  

It is a reasonable expectation, but I put it up there with my having to wash the dishes before we use them, clean the whirlpool jets, and some other anal retentive stuff I do to make sure I am comfortable using the stuff in the unit.

I am sorry that it happened to you though.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this because it has never occurred to me that I should run a load of towels or an empty load before I use a washer in a timeshare. I occasionally use bleach at home, but would never use it on vacation. 

Sorry about your laundry. That is so annoying when that happens!

Good luck!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 7, 2012)

Although I wouldnt expect compensation I would be surprised if the resort didnt offer something

Why should the washing machine be the only device not cleaned between guests?....I m pretty sure the dishwasher is run, and the toilet flushed, and the shower cleaned between guests. Ive never found the trash cans un emptied, or yesterdays garbage still in the disposal...and I dont feel the need to wash all the dishes in the kitchen before I use them...They clean these places between guests and I think the expectation is that they clean everything


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that this just fits in the realm  of "stuff happens".

Sometimes things in life just go wrong through no fault of our own.  That doesn't mean that it must be the fault of someone else.


----------



## Elan (Apr 7, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm of the opinion that this just fits in the realm  of "stuff happens".
> 
> Sometimes things in life just go wrong through no fault of our own.  That doesn't mean that is must be the fault of someone else.



  Very well put, Steve.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 7, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I'm checking out later today so I need some quick advice.  I decided to wash a few things yesterday and there must have been some bleach residue in the unit washer.  The clothes are all ruined.  Can I expect compensation?  What is reasonable?
> 
> Deb



I would expect compensation if my clothes were ruined, just as I would expect the airline to compensate me for a lost bag or the drycleaner to compensate me if they ruined an item... I think expecting that the equipment is in good order is not unrealistic. I always take my favorite clothes with me so it would be a double disappointment if those clothes got ruined. Good luck- let us know how this works out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry but I'm in the same group. When you use someone elses machine, you do so at your own risk. I fail to see how the liability falls on the resort. When we start looking to blame everyone else for things that happen then the world will become a very expensive place to live.

OVer the years I've had clothes spotted by timeshare washers/dryers. I'm never happy about it but, I'm using what is often a cheap machine and I know that using a cheap machine that I'm not maintaining has it's own risks. If I didn't want to take the risk I'd take my dirty clothes home with me and wash them in my own machine.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 7, 2012)

You also have to worry about clothes that weren't ruined by the machine but someone says this happened. Since the evidence is gone and the fact that the machine was at fault can't be proved and compensation under such circumstances leads to fraud and abuse. The HOA should resist all such claims to prevent such fraud and abuse raising MFs


----------



## tiel (Apr 7, 2012)

We had a number of clothes items "ruined" in either the washer or dryer when at OceanWatch.  Didn't notice any problem until we were folding the clothes, when we saw rusty lines on all the light-colored stuff.  I was quite annoyed, but it never occurred to me to seek compensation of any sort from the resort.  It was just something that happened, as far as we were concerned.  

When we reported the problem to the front desk, so someone could look into the problem, we were told the resort was not responsible.  We didn't think they were, we were just hoping something would be done so others wouldn't have the same problem.  Of course, we have no idea if anything was ever done.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2012)

e.bram said:


> You also have to worry about clothes that weren't ruined by the machine but someone says this happened. Since the evidence is gone and the fact that the machine was at fault can't be proved and compensation under such circumstances leads to fraud and abuse. The HOA should resist all such claims to prevent such fraud and abuse raising MFs



A rare agreement with e.bram.  HOA's have no business paying for this type of questionable claim. As mentioned above there is just no way to know when/what happened  - it certainly cannot be proved that the resort machine was the cause (unless there happens to be a history of problems with that machine in which case neglecting to repair it WOULD be the resorts fault & thus responsibility. Doesn't seem to be the case here unless there is a history of problems not mentioned in the OP).

And what would be owed? There are few things worth less than used clothing. Only a used timeshare is worth less pennies on the dollar so even if they paid it shouldn't be more than $20-$25 max.  Even "worn once" clothing depreciates to virtually no retail value. And damages are measured in value at the time NOT purchase cost.  This is tempest over nothing IMO.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2012)

I had an evening ruined at a hotel by a power outage that lasted all evening.
I made a polite inquiry and was sternly told, "not our fault."

I wouldn't want my MF's spent to buy clothes over dubious claims.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 7, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I had an evening ruined at a hotel by a power outage that lasted all evening.
> I made a polite inquiry and was sternly told, "not our fault."
> 
> I wouldn't want my MF's spent to buy clothes over dubious claims.



And I dont like my mf being spent on housekeeping that doesnt happen


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2012)

*Note to self - run wash machine without any clothes before using.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> *Note to self - run wash machine without any clothes before using.



After reading some of the Disney wedding threads on the DIS boards, when anywhere in Orlando I run the machine before using. They have been known to dye their big wedding petticoats in TS washers!  This includes DVC in room units and the ones in the laundry rooms(for studio folks).


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2012)

ronparise said:


> And I dont like my mf being spent on housekeeping that doesnt happen



It is not, nor should it be, any type of recommended or standard cleaning procedure to waste water & energy running an empty washer in every unit that has one and may have been used.  I would severely reprimand any housekeeper or resort manager that would suggest it or pay claims for damaged clothing from washing.  It is a ridiculous thing to even suggest.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 7, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> bleach residue in the unit washer



theoretically, you could have prevented that, compared to a technical problem

not sure how a technical problem might be handled, and certainly varies by property

if you were talking about hotel laundry service, heres an example of luxury service >

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/a-hotel-head-butlers-day


> a colored sock has made its way into a load of white underwear, staining everything pea green. He sends an assistant to purchase a set of the same brand. “We won’t enlighten the guest—some things are best left unsaid.”



and actually, you never know what luxury housekeeping might include, for example >
http://www.fourseasons.com/houston/...luxury_apartments/frequently_asked_questions/


> Housekeeping services include:
> Washing dishes (in the dishwasher)


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> *Note to self - run wash machine without any clothes before using.



I was thinking the same thing. It might not even be a bad idea to purchase one of the machine cleaning tablets or detergents to run through the machine. I guess it just depends on the value of the clothes and how large the loads you run. We typically take fewer clothes with us on vacation and run small loads. The loss would be minimal in our case and, they're rarely what I'd consider "good" clothes. Adaquate for vacation but certainly not expensive or irreplacable clothing.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 8, 2012)

When I stay at a timeshare, I expect the appliances to work.  I absolutely think Deb should be compensated if it was a washer in her unit.  If it was in a public or common area to do laundry then my thoughts change.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Compensation*



DebBrown said:


> I'm checking out later today so I need some quick advice.  I decided to wash a few things yesterday and there must have been some bleach residue in the unit washer.  The clothes are all ruined.  Can I expect compensation?  What is reasonable?
> 
> Deb



This one is a little hard to determine only because it becomes your word vs theirs to what happened.
We were compensated at a resort years ago when washing some clothes and a brand new sweatshirt got trapped in spin (thing in the middle).  We couldn't get the sweatshirt out and called the office.  They sent maintanance to our unit and he took part of the machine apart and there was a broken piece of the machine there.  The office then called us and asked us to come down.  We went and they took a report and said they would send us a check for $25 which is what we had paid.  (I felt pretty good about the resort and the response).  Check never came so after a few months we called.  We found out that nobody ever told the resort mgr. and about a week later a box came to our house with 2 sweatshirts from the resort (one for me, one for my wife) with the resort name across the front and a letter of apology.  We were very happy with the end result and followed up by writing a letter to the corporation complementing them on the resort mgr.  The resort mgr. said she would retrain the staff and since then we have been back several times and everyone there always has been great in putting the customer first.
Bart


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder if the OP would be happy with a free night or weekend stay as compensation? That seems to be the happy medium to me.

If the OP is expecting to fully compensated for the clothes, then I think it shows the problem we have as a society today. To be clear, I am not saying the OP ever suggested that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Have to agree - use at your own risk.  The resort / HOA cannot be expected to know what the last user(s) did to their equipment. If you're worried about "leftovers" in the washer then run a load without clothes first. It may not clear everything but that might help. Or wait til you get home to do the wash.
> 
> I don't see any compensation due.





timeos2 said:


> It is not, nor should it be, any type of recommended or standard cleaning procedure to waste water & energy running an empty washer in every unit that has one and may have been used.  I would severely reprimand any housekeeper or resort manager that would suggest it or pay claims for damaged clothing from washing.  It is a ridiculous thing to even suggest.



In the first post, you recommend running a load without clothes first, then you say it would be a waste of energy and water to do it in the second? If the resorts don't do it and we opt to do it ourselves, isn't it the same waste? Perhaps running the resorts towels through first might help. Though there is then the chance that they are ruined also? More costs to the HOA. Also, how often is the dishwasher run at the end of a stay with only four or five dishes in it?

I am sure if this had happened to anyone else in this thread, their out of luck and write it off comments might be felt a little differently by them. It is easy to write it off when it is not your load of clothes that were ruined.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> When I stay at a timeshare, I expect the appliances to work.  I absolutely think Deb should be compensated if it was a washer in her unit.  If it was in a public or common area to do laundry then my thoughts change.



The appliance did work. The OP didn't make certain it didn't have residue before using it. 

Granted I can't say I've ever checked for residue nor have I run an empty machine to rince it out before using it. I will take this lesson to heart and perhaps I'll start running an empty load in an attempt to rinse any residue from the tub. 

This is one of the great things about TUG. You can learn from others misfortune and/or mistakes or, you can learn from you own mistakes.

Unfortunately, I do not see this as the resorts responsibility. Perhaps the occupants before have some liability but it would be difficult, if not impossible, to prove.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 8, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> In the first post, you recommend running a load without clothes first, then you say it would be a waste of energy and water to do it in the second? If the resorts don't do it and we opt to do it ourselves, isn't it the same waste? Perhaps running the resorts towels through first might help. Though there is then the chance that they are ruined also? More costs to the HOA. Also, how often is the dishwasher run at the end of a stay with only four or five dishes in it?
> 
> I am sure if this had happened to anyone else in this thread, their "SOL" comments might be felt a little differently by them. It is easy to write it off when it is not your load of clothes that were ruined.



Would I run an empty load or a load with resort towels "in case"? Absolutely not. It isn't worth the waste of time, energy or water for what  $10 worth of clothes that remotely MIGHT suffer damage?  If the washer jammed up & ripped or otherwise damaged the clothing - an obvious malfunction - I would expect the resort to fish it out & offer a token amount of value for replacement. I wouldn't place an expensive or brand new item in a washer I hadn't already used successfully on other things - I understand not everyone is careful with a semi-public piece of equipment such as those in any timeshare. I'd just take that item home so our washer can mess it up if it decides to (then maybe I can ask Best Buy to replace it? After all, they sold it to us!) 

It is way beyond any reasonable expectations that after each stay the laundry equipment will be tested/cleaned. If that was the case then, as an earlier post mentioned, it's time to remove them all from units (and I sure wouldn't like that!).  Use the theory that it's a shared and unknown item that should you choose to use it is at your own risk. Or take your stuff home to wash. Expecting perfection from anything mechanical or shared is expecting way too much.  Life has risks small and large. A few spots on some clothes is one easily eaten or forgotten if it occurs. Small potatoes in the bigger picture & not worth fussing over.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can someone explain how this could even happen? I'm sitting here wondering how bleach could even remain in the washer to do damage like this. Did the previous user take the previous load out before it finished? I don't get it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Can someone explain how this could even happen? I'm sitting here wondering how bleach could even remain in the washer to do damage like this. Did the previous user take the previous load out before it finished? I don't get it.



It could very well be mechanical malfunction. Did the washer have a bleach dispenser that didn't empty completely during the prior cycle. The only other way would have been for the prior user to put bleach in the machine after the last load was run.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2012)

This is very ODD. A rinse cycle would have removed "bleachy water" during that spin cycle - leaving damp clothes. With a digital machine, the "cancel" function pumps ALL the water out as well. If the washer was a "wheel" timer or nondigital machine, the clothes either were partial spinned dry (else they were dripping, bleachly wet clothes when removed) or there was water left in the bottom of the washer. But the dial was then turned to off/restart by someone.

Now, if a prankster was involved and poured an amount of bleach into the bottom of an empty washer - YES, then the next user of the machine would have DAMAGE to their clothes. 

How likely is that to happen? 

PS Bleach does have an oder. I would be unhappy; I will now run my first wash empty, too.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 8, 2012)

Or the housekeeper cleaned the washer with bleach and didn't rinse it out ....


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 8, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> *Note to self - run wash machine without any clothes before using.



My big take-away from this thread as well.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 8, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Can someone explain how this could even happen? I'm sitting here wondering how bleach could even remain in the washer to do damage like this. Did the previous user take the previous load out before it finished? I don't get it.



Good point - who travels with bleach? Or for that matter, has enough whites to make up a load?


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 8, 2012)

I am still surprised by the responses to this thread.  To clarify, I don't know if there was bleach residue.  I only suggested that as a possibility.  What I do know is that my clothes were ruined.  And, yes, I expect the washer and dryer in my unit to be in proper working condition just like I expect the refrigerator to be running and the toilet to flush.  

I am not one to complain about a little inconvenience but when my personal property is damaged through no fault of my own, I think compensation is justified.  

As I stated earlier, I filed a claim.  The resort security officer was extremely apologetic and said they would take care of it.  I'll let you all know how it turns out.  Then you can all be incensed about that as well.

Deb


----------



## dwojo (Apr 8, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I am still surprised by the responses to this thread.  To clarify, I don't know if there was bleach residue.  I only suggested that as a possibility.  What I do know is that my clothes were ruined.  And, yes, I expect the washer and dryer in my unit to be in proper working condition just like I expect the refrigerator to be running and the toilet to flush.
> 
> I am not one to complain about a little inconvenience but when my personal property is damaged through no fault of my own, I think compensation is justified.
> 
> ...


Compensation for faulty equiptment seems reasonable


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 8, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> resort security officer was extremely apologetic and said they would take care of it



plus *Icc5*'s report of success


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I am still surprised by the responses to this thread.  To clarify, I don't know if there was bleach residue.  I only suggested that as a possibility.  What I do know is that my clothes were ruined.  And, yes, I expect the washer and dryer in my unit to be in proper working condition just like I expect the refrigerator to be running and the toilet to flush.
> 
> I am not one to complain about a little inconvenience but when my personal property is damaged through no fault of my own, I think compensation is justified.
> 
> ...



FWIW, I once had a camera stolen out of my unit during a timeshare stay. I had foolishly left it sitting on the kitchen table with the curtains open and visable to anyone walking by. I notified the resort, security came by, they checked the electronic lock on the door and could tell someone from the resort had entered our room, took a report and I never heard another word from the resort thereafter. 

I didn't expect compenstation from the resort despite the fact we suffered a loss of personal property. Why should I? Thefts happen everywhere. I'm sure the resorts make every attempt to hire quality people but every now and then you get a bad apple. My beef would be with the employee or person who stole my camera, not the resort itself.

Your beef isn't with the resort either but with the machine you put your colthes into. Sure they took a report but, like me, my bet is you hear nothing about it past the filing of the report. Stuff happens, even to the most cautious. 

I'm amazed that so many expect perfection from others while never being perfect themselves. This was an accident. It was not intentional. If it was intentional or perhaps caused by less than expected service (maintaining a safe environment such as working locks or grounded outlets) I might feel a little different. But that's not the case. It is unreasonable to expect everything to be in prefect working order when there are so many different people sharing the same space of the course of a year. 

I have had appliances in timeshare units not work properly. For instance we've had toilets that failed and dishwashers that were in less than optimal working order.

Let's say, for the sake of the arguement, that the refrigerator went bad while you were out. Would you expect the resort to replace all the food you had stored in it? Who's liable if it happens in your own home? Stuff happens. Keeping food in the refigerator is a risk you take but, it's a low risk so we all take it. 

One can not expect someone is always liable when stuff happens. In this case, no one is liable and compensation should not be expected or should it be paid.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 8, 2012)

When we travel we pack clothes that are a little past their prime. (Not hobo rags, but not our best clothes, either.) That way, if we need more room packing for the return trip, "leaving clothes in a drawer" is an option.

If our vacation clothes were ruined by a malicious washing machine, our response would be, "Who cares?"

It's an imperfect world. Stuff happens. Expecting compensation only raises the cost for everyone else. And I'm not interested in subsidizing someone elses clothes. (Speaking as a hypothetical owner at this resort.)

Next time, don't pack the good clothes. It's a vacation, not a fashion show.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Good point - who travels with bleach? Or for that matter, has enough whites to make up a load?



I believe the OP was staying in Orlando. There is a company called Owners Locker where you can rent these tubs that they store for you and deliver and pick up from your resort.

Many DVC'ers have 2-3 of these tubs, and I think there are a lot of them that have a container of bleach to clean the jacuzzi tubs. So it is possible


----------



## Elan (Apr 8, 2012)

Someone pointed out that one possible way for the bleach to have entered the washer tub would have been if housekeeping, as a matter of procedure, uses bleach to clean the tubs between guests (unlikely, but possible).  If this turns out to be the case, then I would say that the OP is entitled to compensation of some sort, as then the incident can be presumed to be the fault of the resort and is simply a result of negligence.  If this isn't the case, and the resort can't be proven to be responsible, then I stick with my original thought that no compensation is warranted.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> I believe the OP was staying in Orlando. There is a company called Owners Locker where you can rent these tubs that they store for you and deliver and pick up from your resort.
> 
> Many DVC'ers have 2-3 of these tubs, and I think there are a lot of them that have a container of bleach to clean the jacuzzi tubs. So it is possible



It's also possible that they picked up a small bottle of bleach at the store. 
It's not what I'd consider an expensive item. 

I've been known to purchase laundry soap at the store and just leave what's left over for the maid if they want it. It's often cheaper than buying the individual mini-boxes sold by the resort. Since we travel somewhat light, we do laundry frequently when on a timeshare vacation. Currently, we've been using the Purex washer/dryer sheets rather than buying laundry detergent every time we travel.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elan said:


> Someone pointed out that one possible way for the bleach to have entered the washer tub would have been if housekeeping, as a matter of procedure, uses bleach to clean the tubs between guests (unlikely, but possible).  If this turns out to be the case, then I would say that the OP is entitled to compensation of some sort, as then the incident can be presumed to be the fault of the resort and is simply a result of negligence.  If this isn't the case, and the resort can't be proven to be responsible, then I stick with my original thought that no compensation is warranted.



If that's the case I would be inclined to agree. In this case, we know who's liable, the cleaning service. But if they don't then the person who caused the problem was the guest in the unit before the OP and that person would be liable IMHO, not the resort.

I have serious doubts that the cleaning service does anything past emptying the lint trap in the dryer when it comes to the washer/dryer combo's.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 8, 2012)

Without question the resort should pay for the lost food. At the very least they should offer to put it in a common fridge/freezer until another is found or the original is replaced.

I don't think this is any different than if a pipe bursts, electricity is out, etc.  

When you stay at a timeshare you understand that everything should be in working order.  If it is broken it should be fixed.  It isn't like you are in your own house.  You are a paying guest. Even if you are staying in your own unit, your maintenance fees cover the management of the resort and your unit.



dougp26364 said:


> Let's say, for the sake of the arguement, that the refrigerator went bad while you were out. Would you expect the resort to replace all the food you had stored in it?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> Without question the resort should pay for the lost food. At the very least they should offer to put it in a common fridge/freezer until another is found or the original is replaced.
> 
> I don't think this is any different than if a pipe bursts, electricity is out, etc.
> 
> When you stay at a timeshare you understand that everything should be in working order.  If it is broken it should be fixed.  It isn't like you are in your own house.  You are a paying guest. Even if you are staying in your own unit, your maintenance fees cover the management of the resort and your unit.



Exactly. The resort is responsible for any reasonable damages to your personal property due to a malfunction of their equipment. We paid for the equipment - including washer and dryer - and are entitled to use it as if we were home. I see no reason to bring cheap and/or disposable clothes when the resort states that washer/dryer is included with the unit.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2012)

As I see it, there was nothing defective with the resort's equipment.  Neither I (nor the OP) can explain how/why bleach remained in the tub for a week without someone at least smelling it. It was an accident. Nothing more. 

Reading this thread, I do find it interesting/curious that the opinions regarding responsibility/compensation run almost 100% divided by gender- as much as we can determine TUGgers' gender. The women feel that some compensation is due. The men feel that use of the in unit laundry is at the risk of the user.

I am the stay-at-home member of our household and as such do some laundry. Countless times, (well maybe not countless, but a few) I have been chastised for washing or drying DW's duds too hot, wrong cycle, don't dry _THAT_- it's always something, so I seldom touch her stuff now and muddle through life in my own clearly mal-washed apparel.

Interesting. This laundry thing clearly has more importance to the distaff set.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Apr 8, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> As I see it, there was nothing defective with the resort's equipment.  Neither I (nor the OP) can explain how/why bleach remained in the tub for a week without someone at least smelling it. It was an accident. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> Jim



  Precisely.  Nobody has given any reason to believe that any equipment malfunctioned.  I too have yet to come up with a plausible explanation for bleach being in the washer tub, particularly at the end of the stay.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 8, 2012)

*How to remove bleach spots*

Amazingly enough, it IS possible to remove bleach spots.  Many years ago I called Proctor and Gamble to ask about quarter-sized white spots that had appeared on the top of my then toddler-daughter's bright turquoise dress.  I thought perhaps it was caused by their detergent, though later found out it was likely from the recently bleach-cleaned table in the day care center.  

Anyway, the answer was dye transfer - to re-transfer the dye back onto the spots from which it had been removed.  As I recall, the process was to soak the dress in straight detergent; I poured a cupfull into a big bowl and squished it through the dress.  I think the general idea is that that was too strong a dose of detergent for the dye to withstand, so apparently loosened the dye in the dress.  Let that sit for about 30-60 minutes, then squeeze the detergent through the dress again, then pour the hottest water the fabric can stand over the dress/detergent.  Then wash it in the hottest water the fabric can stand.  

The white spots were GONE, the entire dress was once again bright turquoise, and no matter how hard I looked I couldn't find where the bleached spots had even been.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> Without question the resort should pay for the lost food. At the very least they should offer to put it in a common fridge/freezer until another is found or the original is replaced.
> 
> I don't think this is any different than if a pipe bursts, electricity is out, etc.
> 
> When you stay at a timeshare you understand that everything should be in working order.  If it is broken it should be fixed.  It isn't like you are in your own house.  You are a paying guest. Even if you are staying in your own unit, your maintenance fees cover the management of the resort and your unit.




But, the refirgerator wasn't broken when you put food in it. In my scenario, it goes out during your stay. Sorry, but there is no liablity there. You might want someone to be liable but, wanting and being are two different things. It's one of those things that falls under "stuff happens." 

Somewhere down the line we as a society expect that anything bad which befalls us MUST be someone elses fault and that someone else has to pay. When we became that way I don't know but IMHO it's a troubling trend.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Exactly. The resort is responsible for any reasonable damages to your personal property due to a malfunction of their equipment. We paid for the equipment - including washer and dryer - and are entitled to use it as if we were home. I see no reason to bring cheap and/or disposable clothes when the resort states that washer/dryer is included with the unit.



Only if there is liability and, an appliance breaking isn't considered cause for liability unless you can prove they did something, such as unplugging the appliance, to cause the outage. 

I'll give you an example from past real life experience. 

You park you car in the parking lot next to a shed. It's windy that day and a maintenance man opens the door to the shed. At that very moment, a strong wing comes up, rips the door out of the maintenance mans hands and it puts a big scratch down the side of your car.

So, is there liablity? Does the resort owe you anything? If you answered yes you answered wrong. This happened to a client of mine and he was mad as heck but, the wind was considered an act of God and the maintenance man acted in a manner consitant with normal ordinary care. There was no liablity and there was no payment.

Unless the resort causes the refirgerator to go out due to neglegence, there is no liablity. 

In the OP's case, unless the resort did something considered out of the ordinary that would create a hazard, there is no claim, there is no liablity and there is no reason to give compensation unless it's out of the goodness of their hearts. Many businesses won't act out of the goodness of their hearts because it can set a precedent that will need to be followed in the future.

Stuff happens. There isn't always someone to blame and there isn't always someone who has to pay.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 9, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I'm checking out later today so I need some quick advice.  I decided to wash a few things yesterday and there must have been some bleach residue in the unit washer.  The clothes are all ruined.  Can I expect compensation?  What is reasonable?
> 
> Deb





DebBrown said:


> I am still surprised by the responses to this thread.  To clarify, I don't know if there was bleach residue.  I only suggested that as a possibility.  What I do know is that my clothes were ruined.  And, yes, I expect the washer and dryer in my unit to be in proper working condition just like I expect the refrigerator to be running and the toilet to flush.
> 
> I am not one to complain about a little inconvenience but when my personal property is damaged through no fault of my own, I think compensation is justified.
> 
> ...


So you opened the thread saying you were asking advice as to whether you can "expect compsnsation" and "what is reasonable".  But then after getting a number of responses that said you shouldn't expect anything, you are "surprised" at the responses.  Then you provide the additional information that you had already filed a complaint.

Maybe I'm being dense but after reading your second post I deduce that despite what you initially posted you had, in fact, already decided that compensation was expected.  Methinks that when you started this thread what ou were really seeking was backing and support for what you had already concluded, and not others opinions about what you should do. Otherwise, why are you now surprised to find that most of use are not rallying to your side?

(And if I'm correct, as Jim (Passepartout) noted, that point shot by most of the men, as would be expected.)


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 9, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Only if there is liability and, an appliance breaking isn't considered cause for liability unless you can prove they did something, such as unplugging the appliance, to cause the outage.
> 
> I'll give you an example from past real life experience.
> 
> ...



Very interesting. Thanks for the example, Doug.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, a brewing firestorm over *laundry washing machines* - it must surely be a slow news day.  

It will be a simple random act if the resort compensates the OP - and if they do so -  it will be most likely to get rid of the bur she has placed under their saddle.

I'm packing for Waikiki so "meh, who cares".


----------



## CarolF (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you Deb, I'd be devastated.  

We purchase travel insurance which covers damage or loss of personal clothing etc.  Maybe it is different there but we can purchase policies for an entire year.  Sometimes our credit cards have a "travel insurance" component included too.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for the example, Doug.



I'll give you one more real life example where liability might be expected but does not exist.

I was driving my car in a snow storm. I topped a hill and, like 4 or 5 cars before me, found it a solid sheet of ice on the other side. My car slid down the hill, striking three of the previous cars as it went. My car was later hit by the next car to cap the hill, which just happened to be a patrol car. 

One of the owners of the car I struck assumed that I had liability for striking his car with mine. My insurance comany denied the claim. Not satisfied, he filed suit and we went to court. He lost. 

Why did he lose? Because there was no liability. I acted as any other prudent driver would act in that situation and I did not create the hazard which resulted in the accident. 

Just because you suffer damage does not mean there is liability. You can't expect compenstation for everything that happens in your life. It's not always someone elses fault and there isn't always someone else to blame.

In the situation of the washing machine, the resort management group can hardly be held to blaim unless there was something wrong with the machine, the OP can prove there was something wrong with the machine, the resort knew there was something wrong with the machine and the resort did nothing to fix the problem or warn the guest that the machine was malfunctioning. 

There is no liablity in this situation, compensation should not be expect nor should it be paid. Yes you can file a claim but there is nothing saying the claim will be paid. I would be surprised if any compensation if offered but, I've been surprised before. It certainly didn't hurt to file the claim.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 9, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So you opened the thread saying you were asking advice as to whether you can "expect compsnsation" and "what is reasonable".  But then after getting a number of responses that said you shouldn't expect anything, you are "surprised" at the responses.  Then you provide the additional information that you had already filed a complaint.
> 
> Maybe I'm being dense but after reading your second post I deduce that despite what you initially posted you had, in fact, already decided that compensation was expected.  Methinks that when you started this thread what ou were really seeking was backing and support for what you had already concluded, and not others opinions about what you should do. Otherwise, why are you now surprised to find that most of use are not rallying to your side?
> 
> (And if I'm correct, as Jim (Passepartout) noted, that point shot by most of the men, as would be expected.)



Yep, I asked for advice and then later that day before checking out, talked to the front desk clerk about it.  She recommended that I file a claim with security.  I'm not surprised that everyone hasn't agreed with me.  I'm surprised at the nasty tone of many of the posts, yours included. 

TUG has certainly changed over the years and is now a place where people really enjoy judging others - sweeping criticisms, people posting that they KNOW that the machine didn't malfunction, blame the victim: it was my own fault for not thoroughly cleaning the washer before use or for bringing nice clothes on vacation, etc.  It really is amazing and disappointing.  HEY EVERYBODY!  I'm a real person!  Is it so hard to understand that I'd be upset about my favorite shirts being ruined??  Is it so hard to post an opinion without the self righteous, smug attitude?

I didn't throw a fit or demand anything from the resort.  I reported a problem and they requested I fill out a claim form.  Someone called yesterday but I missed the call.  I appreciate their kindness and the follow up.

Deb


----------



## Patri (Apr 9, 2012)

I just read your first post. Sounds like you didn't do any wash until the day before checkout. From the resort's point of view, how could they know who left the bleach inside? If it was earlier in your stay, it would be more obvious it was the previous renter or housekeeping.
Will be interested if you hear back, since you are now probably home.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 9, 2012)

Deb,

Thanks for posting.  We have used washer/dryers in timeshares many times and never have had a problem, but there is always a first time.  As a result of your post, we will take do somethings before we use the washer/dryer.  Any recommendations on what we should do?  We sure don't want the same thing happen to us while we are timesharing!


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 9, 2012)

Good grief. Compensation??? Really??

Move on. Life is way too short. It really is.


----------



## Tia (Apr 9, 2012)

Readers can interpret tone  not meant in reading typed words.

Found out via emails among family, insults were taken when _none were intended_. I tend to be brief and my sister took offense  going on and on and on re my being inconsiderate.  over a minor matter in my mind that was over.  It didn't help she works at a computer and I do not plus hadn't checked my email for a few days. Same sister torked off a cousin via emails , me oh my.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 9, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Deb,
> 
> Thanks for posting.  We have used washer/dryers in timeshares many times and never have had a problem, but there is always a first time.  As a result of your post, we will take do somethings before we use the washer/dryer.  Any recommendations on what we should do?  We sure don't want the same thing happen to us while we are timesharing!



I think we will all be a bit more cautious now.  I only use the unit machines on occasion and as necessary.  This one actually looked brand new and there was no indication that anyone used bleach. I only suggested bleach as the culprit because of the type of discoloration on my clothes. I wonder if it could have been new and that the resort should have run a few cycles to remove any lubricant and residue left from the manufacturer.  It's really hard to tell.

Others suggested running a rinse cycle or a load of resort towels first.  The stains wouldn't have appeared on white towels but maybe any residue would have been removed.  I sure wouldn't use the unit washer for delicate items.  I thought a few t-shirts and underwear would be safe.  Ack!  I'll be off to Eddie Bauer this week to replace my favorites.

I should also say that I appreciate the supportive comments and those that offered advice.  PJ, I might try your dye trick.  Thanks!

Deb


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

Both of the examples given in this thread were claims denied by insurance companies because of 'acts of god' IMO, unrelated to the OP's problem, if a rain storm had come through and flooded the room, that would have been an 'act of god' and not a covered loss, but general maintenance of a machine doesn't fall under that exclusion....and BTW, i work for a property insurance company(not as an Examiner/adjuster though, i'm just a typist), just because the insurance company decides THEY aren't liable and disclaim the loss, doesn't mean YOU aren't

Here's an example, you go to use the BBQ on the deck of your TS and because the Resorted hadn't been maintaining it, the gas valve is rusted and clogged with 'gunk' you light it up and the gunk melts, the rust gives way and it explodes the rusted shards come flying out and end up implanted in your chest and stomach...

Legally there is a minimum level of maintenance expected by hotel/motels on the equipment on the appliances in their rooms...while i don't know anything about Washing Machines, it seems by the responses in this thread that the 'bleach issue' wasn't just bleach sitting in the bottom of the tub, but a maintenance issue with the machine itself


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 9, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> TUG has certainly changed over the years and is now a place where people really enjoy judging others - sweeping criticisms, people posting that they KNOW that the machine didn't malfunction, blame the victim: it was my own fault for not thoroughly cleaning the washer before use or for bringing nice clothes on vacation, etc.



None of the above.  I just happen to believe that things happen.  Phone company drops phone calls; trash blows into your pool; dog craps in your yard; etc.  I just happen to believe that generally you live with life's little unfairnesses and move on.

George


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Yep, I asked for advice and then later that day before checking out, talked to the front desk clerk about it.  She recommended that I file a claim with security.  I'm not surprised that everyone hasn't agreed with me.  I'm surprised at the nasty tone of many of the posts, yours included.
> 
> TUG has certainly changed over the years and is now a place where people really enjoy judging others - sweeping criticisms, people posting that they KNOW that the machine didn't malfunction, blame the victim: it was my own fault for not thoroughly cleaning the washer before use or for bringing nice clothes on vacation, etc.  It really is amazing and disappointing.  HEY EVERYBODY!  I'm a real person!  Is it so hard to understand that I'd be upset about my favorite shirts being ruined??  Is it so hard to post an opinion without the self righteous, smug attitude?
> 
> ...



Who's judging? Most are just stating they don't believe there is any liability on the resorts part and that you shouldn't expect compensation. If not agreeing with you is judgemental than I guess TUG is a judgemental forum. Not everyone agree's with my opinion either but I don't feel like they're judging me. They're just stating their opinion.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Both of the examples given in this thread were claims denied by insurance companies because of 'acts of god' IMO, unrelated to the OP's problem, if a rain storm had come through and flooded the room, that would have been an 'act of god' and not a covered loss, but general maintenance of a machine doesn't fall under that exclusion....and BTW, i work for a property insurance company(not as an Examiner/adjuster though, i'm just a typist), just because the insurance company decides THEY aren't liable and disclaim the loss, doesn't mean YOU aren't
> 
> Here's an example, you go to use the BBQ on the deck of your TS and *because the Resorted hadn't been maintaining it*, the gas valve is rusted and clogged with 'gunk' you light it up and the gunk melts, the rust gives way and it explodes the rusted shards come flying out and end up implanted in your chest and stomach...
> 
> Legally there is a minimum level of maintenance expected by hotel/motels on the equipment on the appliances in their rooms...while i don't know anything about Washing Machines, it seems by the responses in this thread that the 'bleach issue' wasn't just bleach sitting in the bottom of the tub, but a maintenance issue with the machine itself



I've boldened the important words in your post. Not maintaining something is cause for liablity and compensation should be forthcoming. You could say the same about defective parts on new cars causing accidents. 

From the OP's post, it does not appear to be a case of poor maintanence. It is impossible to tell what exactly happened that casued the issue but, if it's residual bleach as the OP suspected, then the resort did not cause that issue and there is no liablity on the part of the resort. 

If it is in fact a maintenance issue with the machine, then yes, there could be cause for compenstation. However, with what we've been told that would be a huge leap of faith.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 9, 2012)

Off topic - 

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed we now live in a society of thin-skinned people that are offended, hurt, or object to things that people of the past didn't bat an eye at? Everyone is either a victim, or has a label.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Off topic -
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed we now live in a society of thin-skinned people that are offended, hurt, or object to things that people of the past didn't bat an eye at? Everyone is either a victim, or has a label.



In the past people generally tried to help each other in situations like this, they didn't say 'too bad for you' there was an air of 'people first' and customer service ruled 

I think the problem isn't that people are more easily offended now, its that too many people are just telling people to *^$% off, instead of actually treating them as people or trying to help, this country has become selfish and arrogant and if it doesn't effect them or their 'reality TV stars' they just don't care


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 9, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Off topic -
> Everyone is either a victim, *or has a label.*



A label like "thin skinned"? :hysterical:


----------



## bnoble (Apr 9, 2012)

Late to the party, but add me to the "That's a bummer, but sometimes that's the way things go" list.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

Something just struck me:

I wonder how many people are saying, 'you're not due compensation' simply because it could mean their MF's going up?


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 9, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> A label like "thin skinned"? :hysterical:





No. Labels as in those people willingly assign themselves and loved ones in an attempt to shield them from lifes outrageous unfairnesses. You know, things like grades in school, or being on the losing team.


----------



## theo (Apr 9, 2012)

*I doubt it...*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Something just struck me:
> 
> I wonder how many people are saying, 'you're not due compensation' simply because it could mean their MF's going up?



Frankly, I don't think that's really a factor at all. Instead, I think that post #16 in this thread (...and no, it's not mine) really summarizes it all best and quite succinctly. In essence, briefly paraphrasing, that post correctly observes that sometimes "stuff happens" through no fault of our own --- but that does not mean that it must then somehow be the fault of someone else. 

I'll add my own postscript --- when the aforementioned "stuff" in life for which we are not at fault happens, the unfortunate occurrence is not somehow automatically an entitlement to some "compensation" either...


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> In the past people generally tried to help each other in situations like this, they didn't say 'too bad for you' there was an air of 'people first' and customer service ruled
> 
> I think the problem isn't that people are more easily offended now, its that too many people are just telling people to *^$% off, instead of actually treating them as people or trying to help, this country has become selfish and arrogant and if it doesn't effect them or their 'reality TV stars' they just don't care



A direct result of the overly litigated society we have evolved into. Now days if you give someone $20 for "ruined" clothes from an unproven "problem" with a washer the HOA/Resort could find itself on the hook, due to a "precedence", for anything that occurs in a unit - even if clearly a mistake by the owner/guest. Better today to say "Sorry but we don't take responsibility for things we do not directly control" - and move on.  

Thank this type of "claim" for things that should be accepted as part of any life. It sets up unreasonable expectations that anything/everything that occurs to someone is somehow the fault of someone else & the aggrieved party needs to be "compensated".  Then in come the shysters more than happy to exploit the situation to their benefit & damaging virtually eveyone else. 

This should be written off as a bad occurrence, the OP should take whatever precautions they feel they need in the future (none of it will change how we use washer/dryers in timeshares or at laundromats where the problem is FAR more likely to occur - we should waste the money to run an empty load before we wash ours? I don't think so!).  Again, this is way too much ado about an extremely minor thing.  If this is their biggest worry they have led a very sheltered life methinks.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 9, 2012)

> sometimes "stuff happens" through no fault of our own --- but that does not mean that it must then somehow be the fault of someone else.


Yep.  This is exactly where I'm at.


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 9, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> My big take-away from this thread as well.



+1. Towels first then everything else.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 9, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Yep, I asked for advice and then later that day before checking out, talked to the front desk clerk about it.  She recommended that I file a claim with security.  I'm not surprised that everyone hasn't agreed with me.  I'm surprised at the nasty tone of many of the posts, yours included.
> 
> TUG has certainly changed over the years and is now a place where people really enjoy judging others - sweeping criticisms, people posting that they KNOW that the machine didn't malfunction, blame the victim: it was my own fault for not thoroughly cleaning the washer before use or for bringing nice clothes on vacation, etc.  It really is amazing and disappointing.  HEY EVERYBODY!  I'm a real person!  Is it so hard to understand that I'd be upset about my favorite shirts being ruined??  Is it so hard to post an opinion without the self righteous, smug attitude?
> 
> ...




Two potential posts:


Bummer, sorry your clothes got wrecked.  I doubt there'll be compensation, though.  (focus on the topics of wrecked clothes and compensation, states opinion without insult or judging the poster)

You are expecting compensation for something that wasn't the resort's fault.  Deal with it and stop complaining.  (focus on previous poster, insulting tone)

When posters move from discussing the topic/query of the original post to discussing the person posting, posts can become less courteous. This is similar to discussing/arguing with another person.  Use of "you" makes the discussion/argument accusatory and less effective, as in "I don't like it when..."  vs "You....".


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> A direct result of the overly litigated society we have evolved into. Now days if you give someone $20 for "ruined" clothes from an unproven "problem" with a washer the HOA/Resort could find itself on the hook, due to a "precedence", for anything that occurs in a unit - even if clearly a mistake by the owner/guest. Better today to say "Sorry but we don't take responsibility for things we do not directly control" - and move on.
> 
> Thank this type of "claim" for things that should be accepted as part of any life. It sets up unreasonable expectations that anything/everything that occurs to someone is somehow the fault of someone else & the aggrieved party needs to be "compensated".  Then in come the shysters more than happy to exploit the situation to their benefit & damaging virtually eveyone else.
> 
> This should be written off as a bad occurrence, the OP should take whatever precautions they feel they need in the future (none of it will change how we use washer/dryers in timeshares or at laundromats where the problem is FAR more likely to occur -* we should waste the money to run an empty load before we wash ours? *I don't think so!).  Again, this is way too much ado about an extremely minor thing.  If this is their biggest worry they have led a very sheltered life methinks.



Now this brings up a question in my mind. 

If you are charged for using the machines, then would it be considered a service for payment and, wouldn't the expectations standard be higher? If I'm having to pay to use a washer/dryer I would think the standard of care/maintenance would be higher and, the possiblity of being responsible for damges greater to the resort. 

If the service is provided as a convenience only, the risk might be lower and thus the standard for liability lower or use at your own risk.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2012)

Comment from DW --
"When I do a load of laundry after you or someone else, I always check the washer+dryer for residue+stuff."

Me -- "Life isn't fair."
How do we know that life isn't fair?
If life _was_ fair... then __this__ is what fairness would be.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 10, 2012)

You can make this into your platform about whether or not we sue at the drop of a hat if you want.  

My perspective is that when I pay to stay somewhere I expect it to meet my expectations.  If something goes wrong I want it to be fixed.  If something goes wrong and I'm out of pocket, I want my money/property back the way I started.  Tell me why that expectation is unreasonable.  Your argument about "stuff happens" doesn't make sense to me.  

Now, if I'm staying at a friends condo or beach house for free I have a totally different view on this topic, just like I do in my own house.  It's the contract of paying for service that makes me want to be compensated, not the event.



dougp26364 said:


> But, the refirgerator wasn't broken when you put food in it. In my scenario, it goes out during your stay. Sorry, but there is no liablity there. You might want someone to be liable but, wanting and being are two different things. It's one of those things that falls under "stuff happens."
> 
> Somewhere down the line we as a society expect that anything bad which befalls us MUST be someone elses fault and that someone else has to pay. When we became that way I don't know but IMHO it's a troubling trend.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought you'd all be interested in the resolution.  The resort is a Starwood property and I got a call today offering me points as compensation.  I thought this was generous and I appreciate their prompt attention to this.

It is probably easier for a Starwood property to hand out points than it would be for a small independent to offer cash.  It was a nice gesture.

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I thought you'd all be interested in the resolution.  The resort is a Starwood property and I got a call today offering me points as compensation.....
> 
> It was a nice gesture.
> 
> Deb



And gesture it was. No admission of responsibility, no cost to them to make you feel like a satisfied guest. And no compensation for ruined clothes- which I thought was the initial complaint. Works for me.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Apr 13, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I thought you'd all be interested in the resolution.  The resort is a Starwood property and I got a call today offering me points as compensation.  I thought this was generous and I appreciate their prompt attention to this.
> 
> It is probably easier for a Starwood property to hand out points than it would be for a small independent to offer cash.  It was a nice gesture.
> 
> Deb



Does that work for you?  Can you use the points, and did you find the value of the points adequate?


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 13, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> And gesture it was. No admission of responsibility, no cost to them to make you feel like a satisfied guest. And no compensation for ruined clothes- which I thought was the initial complaint. Works for me.
> 
> Jim



Huh, I didn't realize you were listening in on the phone call.  Please do not tell me what was or was not said.  

PJ, we do use spg points and the amount offered reflects the value of the damaged clothes. I am satisfied and happy to put the matter behind us. 

Deb


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I thought you'd all be interested in the resolution. The resort is a Starwood property and I got a call today offering me points as compensation. I thought this was generous and I appreciate their prompt attention to this.
> 
> It is probably easier for a Starwood property to hand out points than it would be for a small independent to offer cash. It was a nice gesture.
> 
> Deb


 
Deb, thanks for letting us know.  If you're happy with the outcome that's all that really matters.  And by sharing your ordeal with us, we can all learn from it.  Thanks again for keeping us informed throughout the process.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I thought you'd all be interested in the resolution.  The resort is a Starwood property and I got a call today offering me points as compensation.  I thought this was generous and I appreciate their prompt attention to this.
> 
> It is probably easier for a Starwood property to hand out points than it would be for a small independent to offer cash.  It was a nice gesture.
> 
> Deb



Well, it's better than nothing. At least they want to do something in an effort to keep guests happy.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I do take some of my favorite clothes on vacation and would be very upset if they were ruined. I guess I'll join the throw in towels or something first group.
Liz


----------



## CarolF (Apr 13, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> we do use spg points and the amount offered reflects the value of the damaged clothes. I am satisfied and happy to put the matter behind us.
> 
> Deb



Excellent outcome.  I'm pleased it worked out for you.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 13, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> I thought you'd all be interested in the resolution.  The resort is a Starwood property and I got a call today offering me points as compensation.  I thought this was generous and I appreciate their prompt attention to this.
> 
> Deb





Passepartout said:


> no compensation for ruined clothes-
> 
> Jim



How is this not Compensation for the ruined clothes? Points, Nights, Dollars, New Clothes, these are all forms of compensation...

I'm glad they took responsibility and it worked out for you Deb!


----------



## chrispy08 (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't believe I let my curiosity get the better of me and I wasted 10 minutes of my life reading 95 posts about laundry problems!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 14, 2012)

CarolF said:


> Excellent outcome.  I'm pleased it worked out for you.



Me too . . . and I also learned something that hopefully will prevent me from having a bad laundry experience in a timeshare or rental cottage stay in the future.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 14, 2012)

chrispy08 said:


> I can't believe I let my curiosity get the better of me and I wasted 10 minutes of my life reading 95 posts about laundry problems!



Hey, clothing is an important aspect of our lives.
How'd you like to go around wearing spotted apparel?


----------



## Mel (Apr 14, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Both of the examples given in this thread were claims denied by insurance companies because of 'acts of god' IMO, unrelated to the OP's problem, if a rain storm had come through and flooded the room, that would have been an 'act of god' and not a covered loss, but general maintenance of a machine doesn't fall under that exclusion....and BTW, i work for a property insurance company(not as an Examiner/adjuster though, i'm just a typist), just because the insurance company decides THEY aren't liable and disclaim the loss, doesn't mean YOU aren't


Actually, in the cases mentioned the insurance company denying compensation to someone else does in fact mean they believe you are not liable.  That's the whole point of insurance - the claim is paid by insurer of the person responsible (unless you're in a no-fault state).  In the case of the driver who thought someone else was responsible, he own insurance would end up paying the claim.


Phydeaux said:


> Off topic -
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed we now live in a society of thin-skinned people that are offended, hurt, or object to things that people of the past didn't bat an eye at? Everyone is either a victim, or has a label.



You're not the only one to notice.  Part of it may just be a matter of perspective and impressions.  So much communication is done by texting and short soundbites that people don't communicate as well.  



Ridewithme38 said:


> In the past people generally tried to help each other in situations like this, they didn't say 'too bad for you' there was an air of 'people first' and customer service ruled
> 
> I think the problem isn't that people are more easily offended now, its that too many people are just telling people to *^$% off, instead of actually treating them as people or trying to help, this country has become selfish and arrogant and if it doesn't effect them or their 'reality TV stars' they just don't care


You're correct, people have become selfish and arrogant.  But that can be applied to both "sides" of this argument.  What I see is a new generation which is used to finding fault, and not used to the idea of personal responsibility.  If there is something wrong with the washer, and the last occupant informed the resort, they should inform the guest(s), or remove the offending washer.  Otherwise, the guests should use care when operating shared appliances.  

I won't say whether I think compensation is due, because we don't know the full details of why the clothing was damaged.  This is no different than murder cases being tried in the court of public opinion.  If the clothing was of significant value, the OP could file a claim with her own insurance, or perhaps even a travel insurance policy.  You would be surprised what some policies cover (of course too many claims results in a poor claim history, and higher premiums).


----------

